# Game 2: San Antonio Spurs @ LA Lakers



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 5th, 2004 - 9:30 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (1-0) * @ Los Angeles Lakers (1-1) 


Last Game: San Antonio - Win, 101-85
Last Game: LA Lakers - Loss, 78-104

*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*
































































As always, another big matchup between the Lakers and Spurs. LA is coming off a horrid loss to the Jazz, and the Spurs are coming off an impressive win against the Kings, but that means little really. 


Kobe will put up some numbers in this game, no doubt about it. No matter what he does though, he's going to need a couple of other guys to step up, like Odom or Butler. With Shaq out of town, there's little post game in LA, so that allows the Spurs to put more focus on Kobe. As I said, Kobe will score his, but that doesn't mean that it will lead to sucess. The Lakers are coming with athleticism this year, but they aren't nearly as tough as they were last year in the paint. The Spurs will pound the ball inside, and run the ocassional pick-and-roll with Parker. Barry and Manu should get a lot of looks again, because the Lakers will be fools if they let Odom guard Duncan in single coverage. Personally, the only way the Lakers will win is if Kobe goes for 40, and Odom or Butler goes for 20. Plus they will have to limit turnovers.




Predictions: 


Spurs 92, Lakers 85


Kobe - 39 points
Duncan - 24 points
Parker - 18 points


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I've been waiting all summer to get our revenge, I just hope I can wait one more day 

Perdiction: 101-84 Spurs


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Plz our beloved players... Eat the Lakers alive at the Staples Center :devil:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers Forum Thread

I have the Spurs winning as do most Lakers fans. I look for this to be closer than the Lakers/Jazz game.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Lakers Forum Thread
> 
> I have the Spurs winning as do most Lakers fans. I look for this to be closer than the Lakers/Jazz game.


My head tells me that the Spurs will take this match, but I will play stupid and predict a Lakers victory.

Lakers - 95
Spurs - 93


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> My head tells me that the Spurs will take this match, but I will play stupid and predict a Lakers victory.
> ...





It wouldn't be surprising at all. The Lakers have always had our number, and I wouldn't be shocked if LA pulled out a big game tonight.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Lakers Forum Thread
> 
> I have the Spurs winning as do most Lakers fans. I look for this to be closer than the Lakers/Jazz game.


Most likely. Lakers play alot better at home, but I still perdict a blow out


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

106-100 Spurs. I think this will be a suprisingly high scoring game tonight. I expect both TD and Kobe to get over 30(Kobe possibly over 40) and for another on each team to get 20. This should be an exciting game.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Spurs 88
Lakers 79

Bryant: 27/5/8
Duncan:23/13/4


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

First time I'm watching Spurs play this season, and they look great. Benu Udrih (is that how you spell it?) looks great, what an awesome pick up by the Spurs.

Spurs putting on a passing clinic right now, 49-35


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

Spurs are gonna kick ***


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Boy, we are moving the ball around beautifully. Udrih (Yeah, that's right how you spelt it Yao Mania, but it's pronounced Ud-rik) has played well, and Parker is eating up Chucky Atkins Diet. 



I knew we were in for trouble once we stopped shooting 60%+ from the field, so the Lakers made a big run. I think we're still up by 10 or so at the half.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I've never seen so much complaining from one team in a game. After every single play, no exaggeration, somebody on the Lakers was whining and complaining. I'm only mentioning this because it makes the game a lot less enjoyable when any team or any player does nothing but complain for a whole damn game. Kobe refreshed my mind on why I hate the dude so much. The guy has such a huge ego that he expects to get to the free throw line every possession because he throws his body into players. Does he want to stand on the free throw line the whole game? 


Rant on players whining: Over.



Oh boy, a crappy night from the free throw line. :clap: I wanted to rip my hair out after watching us hurl up brick after brick in the 3rd and 4th quarter. That killed us. We didn't turn the ball over a lot, we shot 48% from the field, and we had the lead for a huge chunk of the game, yet it feels like we barely got out of there with a win. Manu had a freaking awesome dunk to go along with his gaudy stat line. Parker did well tonight, with the exception of his 5-8 free throws. Props to Rasho. He had some big plays for us down the stretch, he was a big force in the paint, and he made some great passes from the top of the key. I love the way the guy is playing. Barry with another solid game. I thought Rose would be our top big man off the bench, but maybe I'm wrong. He rotted on the bench all night, but Horry did play pretty well for him.




Thoughts? Besides from being disgusted at the Lakers (namely Kobe Bryant) crying after every single play, and being upset with our free throw shooting, it was a good game for us. 2-0, and we're heading to Seattle.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice game from the Spurs.. Lakers arent in their league.. yet


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Spurs statistical leaders:



First off, look at Manu's stat line:


18 points, 7 rebounds, 6 assists, 5 steals, and a block. I'll disregard the 5 TO's and 1-6 3PT shooting because of his monsterous dunk on three Lakers. 


*Points:*


Tim Duncan - 26 
Manu Ginobili - 18 
Tony Parker - 16


*Rebounds:*


Tim Duncan - 16
Manu Ginobili - 7
Rasho Nesterovic - 5
Tony Parker - 5


*Assists:*


Tony Parker - 6
Manu Ginobili - 6
Brent Barry - 5



Nice to see Manu be 2nd to Duncan in both points and rebounds for both games.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Game 3 @ Los Angeles Lakers*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I usually hate seeing Bowen playing D, but man did I enjoy him pissing off Kobe today :laugh: 

Duncan looks as good as ever, and Manu is awesome as a starter. Barry looks as energetic as ever, but his 3pt shooting doesn't look as good as before...


----------



## davis (May 9, 2004)

Udrich (sp?) got four assists in 10 minutes, that guy is true a pg.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

This SA team looks good. AGAIN


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

This Spurs team is truly a "special" team. So far I am so much more impressed with the 04-05 Spurs than last seasons Spurs. Rasho looks so much more comfortable in the system this year and is confident in what his role his. He, IMO, will be a suprise this year and really help out our team. Manu has done what I expected him to as a starter and TD has looked much more dominating and determined than last year. He seems to have returned to his MVP form. Barry, and Udrih have played good off the bench. Parker has gotten off to a somewhat slow start, but I believe he will start to pick it up as the season comes. One interesting thing, to me, is that Horry, not Rose, got the back-up minutes last night.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> This Spurs team is truly a "special" team. So far I am so much more impressed with the 04-05 Spurs than last seasons Spurs. Rasho looks so much more comfortable in the system this year and is confident in what his role his. He, IMO, will be a suprise this year and really help out our team. Manu has done what I expected him to as a starter and TD has looked much more dominating and determined than last year. He seems to have returned to his MVP form. Barry, and Udrih have played good off the bench. Parker has gotten off to a somewhat slow start, but I believe he will start to pick it up as the season comes. One interesting thing, to me, is that Horry, not Rose, got the back-up minutes last night.





That's basically the exact same way I see things for the Spurs. Rasho actually made some big plays more us when the game was on the line, which was rare last season. Also, he's not just another guy standing around on offense anymore; He's actually involved, and he's actually producing. After seeing Timmy D play in the Olympics, I guess I've forgotten how good he was. The man is a freakin beast. Manu, is Manu. Play the guy, get him involved, and he will be a big part of the team. Parker will be fine.


----------

